# Mann flieht vor Bienenschwarm und wird von Piranhas gefressen



## Minimax (12. November 2021)

Die Schlagzeile ist Pulitzerpreis verdächtig. Absolute Spitze.


----------



## hanzz (12. November 2021)

Mann steht am Wasser und dann passiert DAS.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2021)

Da könnte man glatt einen Kinoknaller im Alfred-Kitschrock-Stil draus machen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. November 2021)

Die beißen da bestimmt ganz gut im wahren Sinne des Wortes …


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (12. November 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> In der Regel kommt es nicht zu Angriffen von Piranha auf Menschen und sind eine echte Ausnahme.


Diese Satz ist andere Deutsch  aber egal.

Aus der Meldung geht ja hervor, dass der Mann ertrunken ist und seine Leiche anschließend von den Piranhas gefressen wurde. Somit kann man den Fall eigentlich nicht als Angriff werten. Ich erinnere mich noch daran, dass mein Vater früher Piranhas im Aquarium hatte. Wenn man die Hand ins Becken hielt, sind die eher abgehauen, als dass sie jemanden angegriffen hätten. Aber es heißt ja auch: "beiße nie die Hand, die dich füttert".


----------



## rippi (12. November 2021)

Ah Piranhas, die Forellen der Outbacks.


----------



## Bilch (12. November 2021)

Wie würde man Piranha auf ükelisch sagen? Spitzzahndöbel


----------



## KadeTTHH (12. November 2021)

Wie schmecken denn die?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (12. November 2021)

Bitter: Da flieht man aus Angst vor Bienen und dann sowas ...


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (12. November 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Bitter: Da flieht man aus Angst vor Bienen und dann sowas ...


Genau. Könnte man vielleicht auch so beschreiben: vom Regen in die Traufe.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie würde man Piranha auf ükelisch sagen? Spitzzahndöbel


Hmmm..nicht einfach.. Sägegüster vielleicht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> "beiße nie die Hand, die dich füttert".


erzähl das mal meiner Frau


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> erzähl das mal meiner Frau


dann lieber Bienenstiche


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2021)

dann lieber "Bienenstich" , naja


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. November 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> dann lieber "Bienenstich" , naja


Hey der Kuchen ist leckär


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2021)

hab ich das bestritten?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da könnte man glatt einen Kinoknaller im Alfred-Kitschrock-Stil draus machen.



Eine solche cineastische Perle stellte bereits der 1978er Horrorstreifen _Piranhas _dar, ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine solche cineastische Perle stellte bereits der 1978er Horrorstreifen _Piranhas _dar, ganz großes Kino.


Ein Klassiker der Filmgeschichte. Muss ich mal wieder sehen


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. November 2021)

Da gibt's noch nen Nachfolge-Schinken, in dem die Dinger - dank Kreuzung mit Fliegenden Fischen - ihre Opfer im Luftkampf anfallen.

Ein metzelnder Snakehead in Fast-Busgröße lässt sich bei "Frankenfish" bewundern. Der wird, meine ich mich zu erinnern, zum Schluss per Everglades-Propellerboot letal gechoppert oder so. Da ist dann etwas Fisch im Getriebe.

Ab und zu kommt B-Trash schon mal ganz spaßig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da gibt's noch nen Nachfolge-Schinken, in dem die Dinger - dank Kreuzung mit Fliegenden Fischen - ihre Opfer im Luftkampf anfallen.
> 
> Ein metzelnder Snakehead in Fast-Busgröße lässt sich bei "Frankenfish" bewundern. Der wird, meine ich mich zu erinnern, zum Schluss per Everglades-Propellerboot letal gechoppert oder so. Da ist dann etwas Fisch im Getriebe.
> 
> Ab und zu kommt B-Trash schon mal ganz spaßig.



Da gibt es mittlerweile glaube ich mehrere Nachfolger, das Original bleibt jedoch ungeschlagen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. November 2021)

Sharknado hat mich zuletzt am meisten beeindruckt, anschließend fühlt man sich ob seiner morbiden Kollegen Wellnessbehandlungs-phantasien   gar nicht mehr so unnormal


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (12. November 2021)

Schlagzeilen wie bei der B...

Als nächstes : Angelboard war live dabei und sprach als erster mit dem Toden.

Einfach widerlich so ein Journalismus


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine solche cineastische Perle stellte bereits der 1978er Horrorstreifen _Piranhas _dar, ganz großes Kino.





Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ein Klassiker der Filmgeschichte. Muss ich mal wieder sehen


Ich nehm Euch beim Wort, und schau mir den Streifen jetzt schön auf Prime an. Aber das Popcorn hab ich natürlich durch lecker Zwiebliringe ersetzt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2021)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Einfach widerlich so ein Journalismus



Von der unterhaltenden Seite her betrachtet allerdings ein durchaus kurzweiliger Lesespaß und auch das angefügte Video vom Stern-Magazin macht Lust auf mehr. Von daher trübt der herbeigeführte Tod durch profanes Ertrinken die Story doch erheblich. Ich hätte mir schon etwas mehr Splatter & Gore erwartet bzw. gewünscht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich nehm Euch beim Wort, und schau mir den Streifen jetzt schön auf Prime an. Aber das Popcorn hab ich natürlich durch lecker Zwiebliringe ersetzt.



Danach werden Deine Angelausflüge ans Wasser nicht mehr dieselben und die Angst Dein ständiger Begleiter sein, überlege es Dir also gut.
Vor allem das mit den Zwiebelringen, sonst fliegt Dir heute Nacht die Bettdecke weg.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Danach werden Deine Angelausflüge ans Wasser nicht mehr dieselben und die Angst Dein ständiger Begleiter sein, überlege es Dir also gut.
> Vor allem das mit den Zwiebelringen, sonst fliegt Dir heute Nacht die Bettdecke weg.


Der Film ist mir als Freund des Genres nicht fremd,aber hab ihn aber schon lang nicht mehr gesehen, mal sehen wie er so ankommt. Vorm Vorspann sind schon David und Linda beim nächtlichen Baden gefressen worden- ich mag es, wenn ein Film sich an klassische Muster hält.
Oh, und die WIssenschaftlerin spielt das Viedeospiel "Jaws"- ein Feiner und ehrlicher Zug der Macher


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Film ist mir als Freund des Genres nicht fremd,aber hab ihn aber schon lang nicht mehr gesehen, mal sehen wie er so ankommt. Vorm Vorspann sind schon David und Linda beim nächtlichen Baden gefressen worden- ich mag es, wenn ein Film sich an klassische Muster hält.
> Oh, und die WIssenschaftlerin spielt das Viedeospiel "Jaws"- ein Feiner und ehrlicher Zug der Macher



Der Sprecher im Film hatte glaube ich auch einen Auftritt in _"Das Geheimnis der fliegenden Teufel"._
Ebenfalls ein großartiger Schocker, als Kind habe ich damals danach tatsächlich etwas unruhig geschlafen.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Der Sprecher im Film hatte glaube ich auch einen Auftritt in _"Das Geheimnis der fliegenden Teufel"._
> Ebenfalls ein großartiger Schocker, als Kind habe ich damals danach tatsächlich etwas unruhig geschlafen.


Der film ist ja weit besser als gedacht, die neugierige hübsche Ermittlerin und der verbittert-versoffene, aber noch gutausehende Einsiedler streiten sich die ganze Zeit und man weiss ja, wo das deann endet. 
Sie sind auf der Spur der vermissten Teenager in der alten Militäranlage....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sie sind auf der Spur der vermissten Teenager in der alten Militäranlage....



Einsiedler, vermisste Teenager und alte Militäranlagen, welch originelles Setting.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Einsiedler, vermisste Teenager und alte Militäranlagen, welch originelles Setting.


Alter Wein und junge Weiber, sind die besten Zeitvertreiber


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *welch originelles Setting*.


Au weia, bei einem Gerangel wurden die Piranhas freigesetzt und sind in den Fluss entkommen..

Und das _Auto ist kaputt_, also müssen der Einsiedler und die Ermittlerin den bewusstlosen _verrückten_ _Wissenschaftler_ auf einem _selbstgebauten Floß_ in die Stadt bringen.

Meanwhile ist die kleine Tochter des Einsiedlers mit anderen _Kindern einem Ferienlager am See_ flussabwärts.. 

Das ist sooo spannend, was wohl als nächstes passiert?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist sooo spannend, was wohl als nächstes passiert?



Das ist bei derartigen Formaten immer nur sehr schwer vorauszusagen.
Wahrscheinlich aber wird demnächst irgendwer draufgehen und dabei ganz fürchterlich schreien und bluten.


----------



## NaabMäx (12. November 2021)

Tja, dumm gelaufen, als Nichtschwimmer sich ins Wasser zu retten?
Wenn einem das erst einfällt, wenn man schon drinnen ist,...... immer diese Hektik, dass führt doch zu nix.
Oder der ist beim Kopfsprung auf einen elektrischen Aal gelandet.
Natürliche Auslese oder Murphis Law - wer weis das schon. 

Imkere im Sommer in kurzen Hosen und Shirt. Aber wehe, die Mädels haben einen schlechten Tach, oder es fällt einem ein Rähmchen aus der Hand..... flupps und ab geht die Post..... da können Alte noch rennen wie Junge. Was da schon Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufgestellt wurden. Usain Bolt hätt Staub geschluckt.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> ..... da können Alte noch rennen wie Junge. Was da schon Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufgestellt wurden. Usain Bolt hätt Staub geschluckt.


 Hallo,

ja die Oberpfälzer können gut laufen und rennen. Meine Ex ist mir auch davongelaufen .
Spass beiseite sie war tatsächlich die schnellste Läuferin der ganzen Schule.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (13. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja die Oberpfälzer können gut laufen und rennen. Meine Ex ist mir auch davongelaufen .
> Spass beiseite sie war tatsächlich die schnellste Läuferin der ganzen Schule.
> ...


Mit sowas wär dir das nicht passiert.  
https://static.cloud-boxloja.com/lojas/a4ve/produtos/79920b28-453b-4c31-bb35-1c4460cdd48d.jpg


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Mit sowas wär dir das nicht passiert.
> https://static.cloud-boxloja.com/lojas/a4ve/produtos/79920b28-453b-4c31-bb35-1c4460cdd48d.jpg


Hallo,

alles klar - ist halt die Oberpfälzer Methode. Einfach, aber wirksam. (Hoffentlich liest meine Ex hier nie mit, sonst kann es sein dass ich sehr schnell in der Landschaft fehle).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (13. November 2021)

Lajos, wenn du wieder eine suchst - eine Oberpfälzerin, ich wüsste da welche. 
Eine, die taugt zum pferdestehlen und die kann ein ganzes Bierzelt alleine unterhalten. Mit der wirds dir nicht langweilig. Hat 2 Hunde und steht jeden Tag um 4Uhr auf.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alles klar - ist halt die Oberpfälzer Methode. Einfach, aber wirksam. (Hoffentlich liest meine Ex hier nie mit, sonst kann es sein dass ich sehr schnell in der Landschaft fehle).
> 
> ...


Geh - scheiß die ned o.  Der werden wir schon her- fallst Verstärkung brauchst. 
Die soll ruhig mitlesen, damit sie gleich sieht, wo der Wind her weht. 
Ich steh immer hinter dir. Min. 100m, damit sie mich ja nicht beim laufen einholt.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Lajos, wenn du wieder eine suchst - eine Oberpfälzerin, ich wüsste da welche.
> Eine, die taugt zum pferdestehlen und die kann ein ganzes Bierzelt alleine unterhalten. Mit der wirds dir nicht langweilig. Hat 2 Hunde und steht jeden Tag um 4Uhr auf.


Hallo,

danke, aber nein. Das mit dem Pferdestehlen und nicht langweilig werden glaub ich Dir aufs Wort, aber jetzt, im Alter, hab ich es gern mal ruhiger.
Langweilig war es mit meiner Ex auch nie, der fiel laufend etwas Neues ein und Widerspruch war sinnlos .

Gruß

Lajos


----------

